# Bomberman in Excel



## jontron (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Long-time excel user, first-time poster here.

I've been working on creating a version of the game Bomberman for Excel and have reached the point where I'd like to get other people's opinions on the gameplay and gauge the overall interest level. Any ideas/comments/complaints/recommendations would be welcomed and greatly appreciated!

However, it seems I can't figure out how to post my actual workbook or even post screenshots of it... (help? ) I guess for now just let me know either on here or in a PM if you want to take it for a spin!

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## 123rickfear (Jul 15, 2015)

screenshot it and set up a photobucket account, then add the link in your reply.


----------



## jontron (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice, thanks! Here are some screenshots:

jontron19's Library | Photobucket


----------



## 123rickfear (Jul 16, 2015)

looks good, i'll give it a go.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice! Are there links available to download and try out the game?


----------



## jontron (Jul 23, 2015)

No link, but message me and I'll email it to you!


----------

